# z31 tuning



## jq8 (Nov 9, 2019)

*hi every one ,
i have a question about the turbocharged z31 , how much psi deos the internal wastegate open ? 
thanks
*


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From reading the specs on the VG30ET engine, it looks like the wastegate opens at around 6 psi.


----------

